# Shingle vent or Cobra ???



## stpierre87

I personally always use Shinglevent ll, I have used Cobra vent and others like it. I know Cobra is quicker but to give the Certainteed Warrenty I must use the Shinglevent. Just seeing what others opinions are on this situation.


----------



## shazapple

Mesh roll ridge vents work if installed properly, but I typically find the nails are overdriven which reduces the airflow. I always specify the baffle type ridge vents, which are higher cost but aren't as susceptible to poor installation.


----------



## Grumpy

CertainTeed's warranty doesn't say anything about which vent products you need to use. Not that I have ever read. 


Cobra and all the roll ridge vents are pretty much crap in my opinion. We use Shingle Vent II. Cobra II is a knock off and wouldn't mind using that one as well.


----------



## stpierre87

Grumpy said:


> CertainTeed's warranty doesn't say anything about which vent products you need to use.


 I believe your right. I think thats just what I keep telling myself.


----------



## LCG

We use a product called Trimline. It actually has enough ridgidity to take a gunned nail. It has worked well for us here in Wyoming. 

We did a GAF warranty job this year and ordered the Cobra vent for a full GAF roof. I forgot how much I hated it. It bothered me so much that I went back the following week and replaced it with our Trimline vent and new R.Cap.


----------



## MetalGuru

I have the Trimline product on my own house. Great product. Some installers prefer other products in 4' lenghts instead of the continuous roll. Holds up well to nail guns. Although I wanted a standing seam metal roof (my wife didn't) we still used top of the line products. Trimline was a part of that. Looks awesome with a high profile cap.


----------



## Chandlers Roofing

We use Cobra all day, every day and the results have been fantastic!


----------



## Gladysjames

The installation instructions for installing the Shingle Vent from Air Vent Corp do state to leave a slight gap between each section piece of ridge vent.

http://www.econstructinc.com/company_profile.html


----------



## dougger222

Grumpy said:


> CertainTeed's warranty doesn't say anything about which vent products you need to use. Not that I have ever read.
> 
> 
> Cobra and all the roll ridge vents are pretty much crap in my opinion. We use Shingle Vent II. Cobra II is a knock off and wouldn't mind using that one as well.


While registering a warranty it wants to know if ridge vents were installed if they have an external baffle.

As far as the CT upgraded warranties stopped doing it after they hit $4 a square. The roofing materials are enough money...

The Airvent brand ridge vent is decent but hate to say it but like the GAF lock together ridge vent better.

The roll ridge vent product is garbage.


----------



## Dallas-Roofing

I use cobra ridge vent ventilation on all of our jobs that have ridge vents installed. It is a GAF product and it allows me to offer the manufacturer's warranty. It is fast, not too expensive, and works great! I highly recommend it.

Devin Mahdi
Roof Repair Dallas Texas


----------



## Super Roofer

Cobra vent looks cheap and is cheap. If you hire a sloppy crew, they will over drive their nails and blow through the cap which will cause problems. Shingle vent is dummy proofed in some way. But again, shingle vent could also be installed improperly and cause snow to blow in your attic.


----------



## dDubya

Cobra is crap in comparison. Just try to blow through it! 

We used it for a while, and yes it installs easily but that's the end of it's valuable features.


----------



## BFD

I used to use Cobra when I worked for someone else because I was told to. Installed it for years because "it was quicker". It looked like crap when most of the guys installed it because doing it right takes time. I personally would never install it on any job with my name on it. I use shingle vent 2 because its what I have the most confidence in.


----------



## mym

*Cobra v. Shingle vent*

Cobra III all day long. Love it!


----------

